# chetare/chetarsi



## diddue

Ciao a tutti,
Ho usato il verbo "chetarsi " in un trattamento, ma mi hanno detto che in Italia non si capisce, che non viene usato (le persone in questione non sono esperti)
E' sentito come un regionalismo toscano? Sul vocabolario c'è senza specificazioni di sorta. Io lo uso, ma ovviamente non faccio testo 

Grazie
Cristina


----------



## Saoul

I dizionari che ho guardato riportano "chetare" e non fanno accenno alla forma riflessiva. Ad ogni modo, devo dire che personalmente, nonostante sia perfetto Italiano, lo avverto come un termine toscano, datato. Ripeto, ciò non è vero, ma è l'impressione che mi ha sempre dato questo verbo. 

Credo sia comunque raramente usato, per cui forse non compreso da tutti.
Per fortuna i sinonimi sono tantissimi.


----------



## diddue

Saoul said:
			
		

> I dizionari che ho guardato riportano "chetare" e non fanno accenno alla forma riflessiva. Ad ogni modo, devo dire che personalmente, nonostante sia perfetto Italiano, lo avverto come un termine toscano, datato. Ripeto, ciò non è vero, ma è l'impressione che mi ha sempre dato questo verbo.
> 
> Credo sia comunque raramente usato, per cui forse non compreso da tutti.
> Per fortuna i sinonimi sono tantissimi.


Quindi lo devo cambiare...
Grazie della testimonianza. Io ho trovato anche _chetarsi  _nel Garzanti _, _ma nel corpo della definizione, non come lemma a sè. 
Vado a cambiarlo con _zittire_. 
Ciao


----------



## Saoul

Però potrebbe anche trattarsi di semplice gusto personale, Cristina, o di mio limite linguistico, nel non utilizzare termini che per me sono desueti. 
Chissà che invece non ci sia un "chetarsi fan club" in giro per l'Italia.


----------



## Cnaeius

Saoul said:
			
		

> Però potrebbe anche trattarsi di semplice gusto personale, Cristina, o di mio limite linguistico, nel non utilizzare termini che per me sono desueti.
> Chissà che invece non ci sia un "chetarsi fan club" in giro per l'Italia.


 

Io ho sempre usato _quietarsi_ 
Immagino siano intercambiabili
Ciao


----------



## diddue

Cnaeius said:
			
		

> Io ho sempre usato _quietarsi_
> Immagino siano intercambiabili
> Ciao



Non credo Cnaeius. Per me quietarsi è calmarsi, placarsi in senso più generale, mentre chetarsi è anche zittirsi. Stare zitti. Anche se la radice è evidentemente la stessa e sono in parte sovrapponibili.

Cristina


----------



## Cnaeius

diddue said:
			
		

> Non credo Cnaeius. Per me quietarsi è calmarsi, placarsi in senso più generale, mentre chetarsi è anche zittirsi. Stare zitti. Anche se la radice è evidentemente la stessa e sono in parte sovrapponibili.
> 
> Cristina


 
Sì, probabilmente hai ragione. Effettivamente _chetarsi_ non lo uso mai, non ne conosco bene le sfumature
Ciao


----------



## diddue

Cnaeius said:
			
		

> Effettivamente _chetarsi_ non lo uso mai, non ne conosco bene le sfumature
> Ciao



Altra conferma. Saoul, non sembra solo gusto personale...


----------



## claudine2006

no, non si usa.


----------



## Sempervirens

diddue said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Ho usato il verbo "chetarsi " in un trattamento, ma mi hanno detto che in Italia non si capisce, che non viene usato (le persone in questione non sono esperti)
> E' sentito come un regionalismo toscano? Sul vocabolario c'è senza specificazioni di sorta. Io lo uso, ma ovviamente non faccio testo
> 
> Grazie
> Cristina



Ciao!  Mah! Fino a pochi decenni fa si capiva. Ora non si capisce più? Speriamo bene!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Semper.

Credo che si capisca chiaramente in tutt'Italia, ma fuori dalla Toscana venga percepito come poetico/letterario e piuttosto desueto e per questo non utilizzato comunemente.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Chiaritemi l'esatto significato, voi toscani in particolare. Se durante una conversazione, via via più animata, volessi che il mio interlocutore infine tacesse e mi lasciasse completare l'esposizione che la sua irruenza verbale mi impedisce di concludere ...potrei dirgli "Oh, chetati!"? Qui "chetati" = "Stai zitto".
Se la risposta è SI, ecco, allora penso che si tratti di un regionalismo, bello, efficace ...ma regionalismo. A me non verrebbe proprio in mente di esprimermi così (e anche me ne dispiaccio); direi un banale "Ma stai un po' zitto!".


----------



## Sempervirens

VogaVenessian said:


> Chiaritemi l'esatto significato, voi toscani in particolare. Se durante una conversazione, via via più animata, volessi che il mio interlocutore infine tacesse e mi lasciasse completare l'esposizione che la sua irruenza verbale mi impedisce di concludere ...potrei dirgli "Oh, chetati!"? Qui "chetati" = "Stai zitto".
> Se la risposta è SI, ecco, allora penso che si tratti di un regionalismo, bello, efficace ...ma regionalismo. A me non verrebbe proprio in mente di esprimermi così (e anche me ne dispiaccio); direi un banale "Ma stai un po' zitto!".



Ciao, carissimo Voga! ( Ciao, Connie) Mi fa piacere che tu la pensi diversamente da quel personaggio storico che amava sostenere questo suo motto: "C_olui che  si esprime con cinque parole quando ne bastano quattro è capace di tutto"_.  
In questo caso noi Italiani, Toscani in prima linea, oltre alla condivisa "rosa dei verbi nostrani "  usiamo spesso e volentieri il verbo chetarsi. Peccato che l'uso vada scomparendo, peccato!  

Saluti


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.
Vedi qui, sul Tommaseo, la speigazione dettagliata dei verbi _quietare, quetare e chetare_ (pag. 758-759) e delle relative sfumature diverse per i toscani.


----------



## Sempervirens

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao.
> Vedi qui, sul Tommaseo, la speigazione dettagliata dei verbi _quietare, quetare e chetare_ (pag. 758-759) e delle relative sfumature diverse per i toscani.



Ciao, Connie. Grazie sempre per le tue ricerche appassionanti, e di grande utilità per gli utenti di questo forum!

E' interessante come a volte l'indagine etimologica dia una mano a capire meglio l'uso di una parola rispetto ad un'altra. Io l'ho fatta una breve breve sulla parola zitto:  http://www.etimo.it/?term=zitto

Se prendessimo alla lettera poi l'espressione _stare zitto_ ci accorgeremmo che "Ma stai un po' zitto!" darebbe di che pensarci sopra. Meno lo darebbe il verbo zittirsi. Ma questo è troppo corto e si rischia di non essere sufficientemente riempitivi coi propri discorsi, ingiunzioni, ordini,ecc. 

Effettivamente quel "Ma stai un po' zitto!" oltre a riempire meglio la bocca e il tempo di chi lo pronuncia impiega più sforzo mentale che non quel semplice e organico _chetati_!  Nulla in contrario! Come si suol dire in questi casi: Sui gusti non si disputa.  Ci mancherebbe altro che dovessimo dire tutti le stesse cose! Mai!

Saluti


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Semper.
Grazie per il link: l'etimologia è veramente chiarificatrice, perché avvicina due parole che come suono sembrerebbero piuttosto distanti (_zitto_ e _cheto_).
 Dalle mie parti, oltre alla stessa frase riportata da Voga, si dice anche "_Ma taci, un po'!_" o, se si è di cattivo umore, anche solo "_Taci!_" o "_Sta'zzitto!_" -ovviamente non scritto così, ma pronunciato così!-, che sono "economici", dal punto di vista dell'emissione di suoni, al pari del toscano "_Chetati!_".


----------

